# Health certificate for showing?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm trying to register for an upcoming ADGA show, my second show. The contact person said the goats need health certificates and I'm still waiting for her to get back with what that is. I have a small backyard herd--three does--all related. They've been to a vet for a health checkup, except the nursing doeling, and the vet drew blood for CAE, CL" Brucella & Johnes, which came back negative & I have the paperwork for that & the health checkup. Is that the equivalent of a certificate, or do I need the vet to sign a certificate of some kind? The show is in 9 days


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You need a health certificate, basically it is just a piece of paper from the vet saying they are healthy and free of disease and illness. It normally has to be made within 10 days of the show. 
So you have to either take them to the vet, or have them come out to look them over and give you the certificate 10 days or less before the show.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> You need a health certificate, basically it is just a piece of paper from the vet saying they are healthy and free of disease and illness. It normally has to be made within 10 days of the show.
> So you have to either take them to the vet, or have them come out to look them over and give you the certificate 10 days or less before the show.


 Ok, the testing was done back in April on the doe being shpwn. Her doeling of 9 weeks is also to be shown. No testing or *proof* of vaccinations of coursr. Does the vet just give her an exam?

So each show one goes to requires a separate vet visit for animals shown?!?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They just come out and look at them, and if they appear to be healthy (no signs of disease, no lumps, no signs of illness etc), they will write a certificate for each one needed. They cost $50 each from the vets here, and every goat to be shown will need a valid health cert. Whether you are just showing 1 goat or 50, all of them need their individual health certificate, normally. 
You can call and check with the show counselor or adviser, the person running the show, or whoever is in charge, to get the exact information that you need. But from your first post, the certificates was a plural, so it sounds like every goat you want to show will need a cert, which is normal show protocol, they don't want anyone bringing sick goats to their show.


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok, thanks. I'm only showing two this time. The last show I went to but didn't show, only required a registration. There was no health certificate needed.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I guess it depends on your state and if you are crossing borders. I am in Massachusetts. I attended a show last weekend here in the state and didn't need a health certificate. I am going to a show in Vermont next weekend and they require a health certificate and a visitors permit. I took my 5 does to the vet today. I didn't know the "under 6 months" don't need a health cert. The other three, a 2yr old milker and two dry yearlings had their temp taken and he wrote down there ear tattoos on one certificate page. He kept a copy and I got a copy to take. Nothing fancy, he didn't even ask if I had tested them before, which I have  Total vet cost $32 It would have been at least $100 more to have him come to the farm


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It's about the same for me ^
I get one HC and I think I can fit like 12 goats on it.. It costs me about $30 per HC.. And if I tell the vet I need it for the show season they will write it out for what ever states I need and how ever long I plan to show.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

Around here and for any shows I've looked at going to it is just within 30 days and they can put a number different goats on the certificate. Testing depends on the state you're going to. (Some require negative TB, Brucellosis, Johnes, etc, others just need to have the vet statement that they're healthy) 
We also don't need them if we are showing in state, only if we cross a state border.


----------

